# Question about camera/lens cleaning



## heavybarrel (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi all, I'm not sure if this belongs in tech questions but I didn't see another topic category that fit...

I just got back from 9 days in Utah and Arizona hiking and canyoneering and my 5D3 and lenses (24-70 II, 70-300L and Zeiss 21) are all gritty. That fine red sand gets everywhere! I'm sure I didn't take care of them as well as I should have but they never let me down. I was wondering if I needed to send them in for a cleaning or if they will be fine with a wipedown. I'm fine with cleaning it out but I was curious if it's standard to have it done professionally after a trip like this. 

Thanks!


----------



## tgara (Jun 29, 2013)

I was in the same situation a couple of years ago. I was touring southern Utah and northern Arizona, when the wind picked up and grit was everywhere. Some of that grit got into my 17-40 lens and 7D body. It was so bad that I could feel grittiness when pressing some buttons or turning the zoom ring. When I returned home, I sent all my gear to Canon for a cleaning.

If I was you, I would certainly do a wipe-down with a damp microfiber cloth. Be mindful of the performance of your camera and pay attention to any "grinding" you can hear when you press a button or turn a ring. If you can hear grinding, you should consider a full professional cleaning.


----------



## heavybarrel (Jul 1, 2013)

crap, I can hear a little grinding on my thumb wheel... I guess I should send it in. 
thanks


----------



## sunnyVan (Jul 1, 2013)

tgara said:


> I was in the same situation a couple of years ago. I was touring southern Utah and northern Arizona, when the wind picked up and grit was everywhere. Some of that grit got into my 17-40 lens and 7D body. It was so bad that I could feel grittiness when pressing some buttons or turning the zoom ring. When I returned home, I sent all my gear to Canon for a cleaning.
> 
> If I was you, I would certainly do a wipe-down with a damp microfiber cloth. Be mindful of the performance of your camera and pay attention to any "grinding" you can hear when you press a button or turn a ring. If you can hear grinding, you should consider a full professional cleaning.



Just out of curiosity, how much do they charge for cleaning? I would hate mailing my gear out. It makes me a little nervous.


----------

